# Would he be a good buy?



## Mazza007 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi, 
Hoping people who know more than me can give some input!
How does this boys confirmation look? Im thinking about going to see him but its a long way so I'll skip it if theres something obvious wrong.





























Theres no front or rear views sorry. I could ask them to email me some though.


The Ad says he's 16hh 12 yrs good for beginner or second horse which is what Im after.. I wouldnt want to do anything fancy with him, just trail riding. He's priced at $3000 which is fine by me for the right horse.

Oh and also he's a standard bred which I know nothing about, does that mean he could be a hard keeper like my OTTB?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forum...Before I continue I am not a expert on these things so hopefully some experts will contribute...

Wow! In my opinion $3000 is a lot for that kind of horse! It looks to me he has a ewe neck, and not very well put together..anyone else? I would say if you could get the owner to drop the price, he could turn out to be a total sweet heart when you get him into condition ..but on the other hand ya might want to keep looking?

In my opinion you could probably a lot better then this horse. I do like Standardbreds though I used to have one and seems like everyone I've talked to likes them... My horse was the most easy going great temperament-ed beginner friendly horse I've ever come across. I've nothing but good things to say about her!

Also where are you? What are you looking for? Someone might be able to shop around for you if you express your ideals?


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't really know much about Standardbreds, but he does seem to have a worm or hay belly, but that isn't hard to fixe. He seems to ahve a weak neck and steeper croup, but other than that he looks great.


----------



## Mazza007 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for quick replies!

Its $3000 Australian, not sure what that is in American... Im sure I can haggle a bit!

Yes I can see the ewe neck now you mention it. I'll have to look up what "steeper croup" means!

Really, I just want a sound horse with a nice calm temperment....I love my OTTB but he's just a nutcase!

Well, if theres nothing obvious wrong Id better ring them up then!


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

I got my trail horse for $1500. I think if I had $3000 to spend on a horse, I would get a much better looking one than him. He may be sound, but there are a lot of safe and sound beginner horses for that price that are better put together. Honestly, I'm no expert on conformation, he just isn't anything that would catch my eye for even $1000.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mazza007 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry Emily Joy I didnt notice your questions....Im in The Northern territory in Australia, horses are few and far between and very overpriced. This fellow is in Queensland. And he is exactly what Im looking for..if the ad is accurate!

There just seems to be two types of horses for sale round here..three year old green broke "project horse" or twenty year old that really should be having a nice retirement. Anything in between thats rideable just doesnt come up for sale.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Havent even looked at him, but there are ALOT of Standardbred for sale, usually under 1,000 on MyAusHorse.com which is a Aussie horse sale site. Also check out HorseDeals if you havent already.

Good to see another fellow Aussie!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If his mind is good, then he should be fine. He is posty legged and a bit Hammer headed/ewe necked. Those things can be improved with correct riding, and they are not things that make him less long lived or rideable. He seems to have a bit of a roach in his back, though. If he is really stiff this might have some connection.

He does not look like there is anything "wrong" with him, though. I bet he'd make a nice trail riding horse. Check out his feet, and teeth, too.


----------



## Mazza007 (Mar 13, 2012)

Tiny liny ......ThankYou..now you mention it I can see the roach in his back.

Does roach back matter just for simple trail riding? And would a vet check be able to tell if its a problem or if he has soreness?

sommsama.. thanks for that I'll check those sites out, Im gonna have to travel out of NT it looks like to get a reasonable horse. Do you know are the Standardbreds advertised mainly off track trotters? Just reading that they are more calm than TBs? And do they have the same difficulty holding weight that TBs do? And yeah..Go The Aussies!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think the vet would be able to check for soreness associated with the roach back. it is rather mild, too.


----------



## Mazza007 (Mar 13, 2012)

So now Im looking at standardbreds....and $3000 does look a bit overpriced..
I found another one...this fellow is $1500, 
To my not very expert eye he looks a bit better confirmation than the one for $3000? or is he just fitter? the ads says he's very calm! And a good doer!
Does he look like a better prospect?


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

The standardbreds i have generally seen are usually OTT but have ground work figured out, i dont know the common cost of breaking but i do know that a person i know charges 600 for it (walk trot and canter on both reins). So say you spend 1k on the horse, 600 for training, thats only 1.6k compared to 3k! The ones i have breifly met are calmer than TB's - however it depends on the horse, just because i have met calm ones (i also know calm tbs who are not fed calmers) it depends on the horse i guess. We all have our personalities :wink::smile: Not sure about the weight issue, that too i think would come down to the particular horse. I myself am condsidering having a Standy in the future if that gives you confidence in how i see Standy's. Good luck my fellow Aussie :wink::grin:


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Mazza007 said:


> So now Im looking at standardbreds....and $3000 does look a bit overpriced..
> I found another one...this fellow is $1500,
> To my not very expert eye he looks a bit better confirmation than the one for $3000? or is he just fitter? the ads says he's very calm! And a good doer!
> Does he look like a better prospect?


To me - i like this horse better, dont know much on conformation to judge, but if i was looking for a horse, i like him. Also with roach backs , again no expert, they can affect saddle fitting.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that second horse is a better looking animal. If you want primarily a calm, sane horse, then his MIND is what you are most concerned about.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Spoken like an expert Tiny :wink::smile:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I just helped my friend find her first horse , and when we met him (after only seeing his photo) I was so impressed with his mind. I knew he would be a lifelong partner type of horse. I really kind of pressured my friend into choosing him, though she though he might be a bit too much for her. But I knew he had the mind to learn and was very curious and willing. you cant' train that in or buy it for more bucks!


----------



## Mazza007 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks everybody for your thoughts...I just spoke to the owner of the $1500 horse and he sounds perfect, very quiet and sensible she says...
Im going to have a look at him next week.

I suppose I should organise a vet to come check him out too?

How exciting!!!!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Woohoo, let us know how it goes :grin:
Vet check is a very good idea - could save your butt! :smile:


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Could pick the first one as a STB a mile away!!!! Not a fan at all, $3k is a ridulous pice for a horse with conformation like that. 
I'd walk away. 

The second horse is much better built. If you're keen on a STB, make sure it's been thoroughly retrained if you plan on trying to get it to canter. Many STB's have big problems in canter, if they are even able to be trained to canter. 
I think you'd be better off to buy yourself a nice QH or stock horse. You can pick them up for around the $3k mark as long as you don't want something really fancy to compete with. 

If you have your heart set on a standy, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE get a vet check. It's even more important to vet a raced standy or thoroughbred than other horses, due to the immense wear and tear they suffer on the track. 
Also take someone with you to look at him, and get them to put him under pressure. You don't want him reverting to pacing as soon as he gets tense.


----------



## Mazza007 (Mar 13, 2012)

The owner says he does canter, but very slowly! Im not sure why that would be?
Also that he will sometimes pace for a few steps before he goes into a trot. 

She seems to be trying very hard to be accurate and just wants a good home for him.
She has offered to send videos of anything I would like to see. Such as saaddling him up etc just to see how he behaves. Also of herself riding him, (she is experienced) and her boyfriend (who has never ridden before) riding him in a halter and sadddlepad apparently!

The question now is.... If I got a vet to check him and maybe put those videos up here for comment would it be crazy not to go see him in person/horse????
Its just a long,long way and really Im not that experienced anyway...so Im not sure Id know what Im supposed to be looking for..
So, would it be silly to buy on the strength of a vet check and videos?


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I love him way better!!!! His body seems to be more put together as well as I love his head, stocky legs/body...This one reminds me a lot more of what a Standie should look like! He looks like a sweetheart. I would go for this one if he turns out sound etc. He looks like a keeper I would definitely go look at him if it were me. Have fun!


----------

